# How Old Are We?????



## Humboldt surfer (Sep 10, 2003)

Hey guys I'm supposed to do a survey for my stats class. You'd be really helping a fellow piranha nut out if you could do it.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

18


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

22


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

man Ms_Natt you only 18............







............i'm 22


----------



## faty (Oct 26, 2003)

man looking at that i realy feel old... im 30


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

26 ...very old


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

nigaphan said:


> man Ms_Natt you only 18............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Im almost afraid to ask how old you thought I was...


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

17 right here, dont worry Ms. Natteri it will be legal in a year...


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

I thought you were at least 45.








j/k


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

Im almost afraid to ask how old you thought I was...

in your 30's.......most girls your age aren't into fishy's or in the most part piranhas......18 year olds usually spend all their money on clothes and girly stuff.......man i wish i had you as a G/F you would buy all the perfect gifts...... took my G/F like 3 years before she knew that fish is all i want as a gift.........but your cool


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2003)

I'm 31, but everybody tells me I'm very immature for my age.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)




----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> nigaphan said:
> 
> 
> > man Ms_Natt you only 18............
> ...


 Im 23......I thought you were older too .


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Well I do turn 19 in December


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

IM 24


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

at least your legal.......


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

33 going on 18.
dixon


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

23 for me..







old enough to know better but still to young to care!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

None of your beeswax.


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

34.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> None of your beeswax.


 That old eh?! Its okay, some people still consider 74 young...


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

Just turned 23 on the second


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

34 :smile:


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

21 & 1/3


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

23 here .... people say i f(*&(*ing look like I'm 30 ... damn receding hair lines!!!
Where's hair club when you need theM!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Piran-huhs? said:


> 23 here .... people say i f(*&(*ing look like I'm 30 ... damn receding hair lines!!!
> Where's hair club when you need theM!!!


 Rogaine buddy, Rogaine!


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Piran-huhs? said:
> 
> 
> > 23 here .... people say i f(*&(*ing look like I'm 30 ... damn receding hair lines!!!
> ...


 TRIED IT!!!

Results ...


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Old enough to be yo' daddy!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

21


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I am turning 23 in DEC!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

kouma said:


> I am turning 23 in DEC!!


 When?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I'm 22


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

29 Shuddup







But Im surprised that there are alot folks around my age group in the polls.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> 29 Shuddup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah sure if 4 is a lot to you


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

16 turning 17


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

I have a corn on the inside of my left toe older than most of you...hehe








I'm 34...








Later...Str8


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

you guys are a bunch of old farts


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

31 next week.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

43 on the 13th of January 2004. Damn...Life goes by too fast.


----------



## CrabJuice (Sep 27, 2003)

Im 21 and legal everywhere!!WOOHOO!!! :beer:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> None of your beeswax.


look at the bright side,at least your able to use you senior citizen discount for mcdonald :laugh:


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

I know people who go to Humboldt State, and there are no classes, people just smoke bud all the time.

Oh yeah, I am 20.


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

39, feel about 50


----------



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm just another drop in the bucket of the 20-25 year olds here...

I'm 21.


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

67. lol nah not really, im 13


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

24 now.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

27 (happened two weeks ago... :sad: )


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

30....and holding.....


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

29


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

25


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

*is in special exclusive V.I.P club of 1*... well 1 at the moment anyway, lol


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I wish i was 21 again


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

cudnt u make a magic clock,that u can use to go back in time....


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I wish i was 21 again


 24 isn't too far off from 21. I wish I was still 24.. one of my best yrs!! (dont know why, but I always think 24).

But age aiint shiz.. its doesnt matter how old you are, but as long as you dont look your age is what counts.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > I wish i was 21 again
> ...


 And you definitely look your age!


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

19 and single


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

21, but i am turning 22 in december.

Joe


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

23


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

16 years YOUNG


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Wow you guys sure are old......I thought the internet forums was used by younger people.......and porn was acessed by the older guys.....looks like you guys like both!



> Ms_Nattereri Posted on Nov 19 2003, 11:00 PM
> 18


Oh so youre not too old then









14......haha I outrank you Plonker! Where's Ice and Tim?? I thought they was both 15


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

oi get out of my exclusive club ,klown boy


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

......crazy bastard. Respect your elders!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

An interesting bell curve is forming like I predicted.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Oh fine.....I'll show some self restraint


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

yer im a rapper,i tear ya brains up like a platter cus it dont matter, im a rapper. *throws mouldy cheese at u*


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

please......just please stay away from rap and all its forms, by typing that you have single handedly butchered rap


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

no seriously,, i am a rapper,im making a album. i admit that was crap but i cudnt be arsed to waste my skills on u, so i just threw mouldy cheese


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

plonker_from_mars said:


> no seriously,, i am a rapper,im making a album. i admit that was crap but i cudnt be arsed to waste my skills on u, so i just threw mouldy cheese


Thats all you ever throw...wipdy doo....:rasp: How about I throw Boo-kaa-kee all over you....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> > Ms_Nattereri Posted on Nov 19 2003, 11:00 PM
> > 18
> 
> 
> Oh so youre not too old then


 Not you too...







Damn, do I really 'sound' that old.


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

i think he meant ur not to old to go out with him, LOL


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

plonker_from_mars said:


> i think he meant ur not to old to go out with him, LOL


 Can I seee Pics....


----------



## dannny (Nov 17, 2003)

20


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

dannny said:


> 20


 WHERE 'S MY PICS FOOL....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

All pics of members who wanted them posted are in the mugshot thread.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> All pics of members who wanted them posted are in the mugshot thread.


 I know that silly :rasp:
He is one of my friends...
..He is sending me pics of my tank and new fish....
And he keeps laggin...


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i am 14 and i'm a big boy now. crazyclown89 and plonker_from_mars we need to start a club.the i am younger than you old farts club :laugh:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > All pics of members who wanted them posted are in the mugshot thread.
> ...


 I knew that


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 Its cool no worries My Queen....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


 Thanx









BTW, if you put


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

18 on the day before turkey day


----------



## Typhoon4U2NV (Oct 26, 2003)

19


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

*21*

Life is good at 21.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

24 next February


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> i am 14 and i'm a big boy now. crazyclown89 and plonker_from_mars we need to start a club.the i am younger than you old farts club :laugh:


 nah id rather not be part of a stupid club thanks


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad plonker!


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

OI STOP HITTING ME WITH A CHAIR, *throws mouldy cheese at u*


----------



## beefer (Nov 15, 2003)

39 - geez am I the oldest guy here?


----------



## bkay1 (Sep 13, 2003)

28 turning 14


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

beefer said:


> 39 - geez am I the oldest guy here?


 Nope


----------



## Humboldt surfer (Sep 10, 2003)

Xenon said:


> An interesting bell curve is forming like I predicted.


Yeah Xenon, I didn't think I was that far off by predicting to my stats teacher that the average member of p-fury was a male from age 18-25. I guess I'm a little surprised at how young some guys were. Oh and beans you are kinda right, in Humboldt we do smoke bud all the time, _then_, we go to class. HAHAHAHAHA. I'm a 24 year old white dude by the way. Thanks all.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

lucky bastard. its all illegal here in the U.S.


----------



## Humboldt surfer (Sep 10, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> lucky bastard. its all illegal here in the U.S.


 UMMM, I do live in the US. Humboldt is in North Cali.I just have my medical marijuana license, so I can grow 99 plants legally. How ya like me now?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

> OI STOP HITTING ME WITH A CHAIR, *throws mouldy cheese at u*


It's *MOLDY*.

Geez your spelling is atrocious, lol joking.

What the hell why is weed illegal in the first place?? It's all natural so it was put here for a reason, it has many uses, and the only bad and if you can call this bad thing about it is that it makes you sleepy and want Doritos and watch cartoons


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Plonker is my precious little english tramp. He can spelly moldy any way he wants.


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

lol well i think its spelt mouldy here in england :rasp: , and yer i can spell it anyway i want!, klown boy *throws MOULDY cheese at u*


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

That license wont help you once the Feds find out about you. Just like what happened to that guy in Oakland, I think was. He had a license just like you but because its against Federal law it supercedes our law.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

THATS IT PLONKER!!!

*Throws MOLDY four week old baby feces at Plonker*


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

So I think this topic has had its life...


----------

